#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 玩毛毛裝的適宜地點？

## 迷龍

此篇文章已由作者自行刪除，也請不要進行掘墳行為，謝謝 By 迷龍

----------


## 小雪

其實呀
只要你膽子夠大
不管那裡都不會友人嚇到呀
雪有待著尾巴
去過西門丁 地下街 淡水 南市角 士林
你可以約約有空的人一起去
這樣就比較不會緊張喔

----------


## 則

你可以選擇在人煙稀少的地方

或是晚上出來嚇人

照理說...應該很多人都會以為你在做甚麼..

真要出門的話

就去風景區走走吧= ="

走在路上會被警察抓走

----------


## 狐狸

其實也還好,因為動物型毛毛裝不像一般COPLAY會嚇到人
反到會覺得是吉祥物或者是宣傳..
走在路上也不會很奇怪呀~ 反倒還會有一堆人想照相

日本就有一位毛毛在很久以前就穿毛毛搭地下鐵,開敞篷車(因為頭太大了XD)上高速公路了..

基本上主要是有地方可以換裝,中場休息的都可以!

地點只要不是在商店(便利商店,百貨公司等等都有形象權)
或者是遊樂園都不行~

毛毛裝可去的有公園,廣場,遊樂區,大馬路上,山上,等等等等等............都OK

我才在想到時候要不要舉辦一個清境農場毛毛裝聚會~~XD
草園撒野之旅~~

剛剛又突然間想到也可以來搞個毛毛貓纜呀XD

----------


## 龍龍

恩~
其實獸裝只要[敢]
其實穿去什麼地方都可以!
可是還是要看一下自己的獸裝[是可愛還是兇版]

以經驗 [怕嚇到] 1.小孩2.年紀比較大的人
因為有很少人看過[自由版的獸裝]所以盡量出去時
不要嚇到人! 給別人留下不好的映象!

喔還有裝獸裝因為要保護自己的安全!
所以身邊真的至少要有一人陪!
[雖然有時真的是自己穿去玩XDDDDD]
[可是這要1.不能拍照2.沒有保護會被從後打!]
獸裝目前知道不能穿去捷運!= = !
火車.公車!目前沒試過~XDDDDDDD~

----------


## 白狼 小舞

:Rolling Eyes:  其實...飛機上是個好地方~(誤 

其實~只要沒有商業行為~理論上在哪都行...
只是以台灣目前的環境~不建議在大眾運輸系統穿著...
原則上一般情況~在公園~等等開放空間都沒有問題...

建議~穿著獸裝時~要有人陪同~
1.提供支援 & 協助
2.保護獸裝穿著者

----------


## 那岐

我只能說捷運不行
因為我們已經先被唸過了（炸）

我們就曾去淡水遊街（被路人說我們很辛苦的打工）（笑

路上總是會認識一些店家，以後還想找大家去（扮演）
就像 tokyo，就是跟老闆熟了之後可以常常去玩^^

----------


## 狼尾

> 你可以選擇在人煙稀少的地方
> 
> 或是晚上出來嚇人
> 
> 照理說...應該很多人都會以為你在做甚麼..
> 
> 真要出門的話
> 
> 就去風景區走走吧= ="
> ...


你是說....捕狗大隊嗎??XDD
好可怕  不敢去了XDD
話說那岐去過...捷運站...
是捷運裡面還是都不行呀~?
跟老闆很熟的意思....
那認識食品店老闆不就..可以要吃的!!(流口水)[被揍]

----------


## 混血狼狗

去哪裏不要緊，關鍵是動作不要太嚇人喔！

----------


## rock狼

只要膽子大-.- 什麽地方都能穿去~~

地鐵~~~~

公園~~~~

學校活動~~

遊樂園~~~


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    父母的房間(PIA~~~)    
    


嘻嘻XD

----------


## 菜鳥

> 只要膽子大-.- 什麽地方都能穿去~~
> 
> 地鐵~~~~
> 
> 公園~~~~
> 
> 學校活動~~
> 
> 遊樂園~~~
> ...


狐狸大大有說遊樂園不行了 :jcdragon-ahh: 
所以rock狼你還是去某些沒有形象權的地方吧
不管是哪裡都行 :wuffer_laugh:

----------

